# Vue Cottage, Scotland - June 2015



## Stussy (Sep 15, 2015)

Another installment from my Northern trip of Scotland to meet a good friend, this one was a random find, whilst driving around the local area I spotted a derp out of the corner of my eye, off I went to see. It was right next to a modern house, but thankfully it was an unused holiday home I think. Hiding my car round the back a quick walk down to see if entry was possible, rain started heavily falling. There must have been about a billion sheep in the front garden, but I soon found the most awkward entry point possible. Quickly heading back to get my camera bag I was soon struggling my way inside. I felt very uneasy being inside this one, which is unusual for me.

There was quite a lot of stuff left in the front room, but I didn't quite have time too look through it all as light was really starting to fade. Just as I began to feel relaxed I heard the beeping of a car horn, OH FUCK, I quickly finished my shot, gathered my gear and got out. Back to my car, to realise it was sheep farmer just down the road trying to herd his sheep off the road. A quick wave to him and I was off.







































Thanks for looking!!​


----------



## smiler (Sep 15, 2015)

You found a little cracker there Stussy, Embassy gift coupons, how long ago did they stop being issued? I Loved it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Fascinating little time capsule beautifully captured Stussy...


----------



## RandomElbow (Sep 15, 2015)

Great report and lovely pictures


----------



## Rubex (Sep 15, 2015)

This place is amazing Stussy, nice one


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 15, 2015)

Excellent report. Picture 2 has Airfix motor racing (very rare) and came out in 1962 at a price of £4.19 shillings. Two cars and an oval track.


----------



## Stussy (Sep 15, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Excellent report. Picture 2 has Airfix motor racing (very rare) and came out in 1962 at a price of £4.19 shillings. Two cars and an oval track.



Am sure the box was empty, or I would have taken an picture, but as I said I didn't have time for a good look around.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful as always stussy..I really need to get my utt to Scotland and come see you as I said.prob be going to be spring now though


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 15, 2015)

A really good find, there are a fair few places like this in the Highlands. Is that The Hollies in the second last shot?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 15, 2015)

Sludden said:


> A really good find, there are a fair few places like this in the Highlands. Is that The Hollies in the second last shot?



Looks like The Hollies or maybe The Troggs?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2015)

Cracking find sir! A lovely set of photos too. 
Nice to see the natural decay and so much left behind. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stussy (Sep 16, 2015)

Sludden said:


> A really good find, there are a fair few places like this in the Highlands. Is that The Hollies in the second last shot?



I have no idea who they are am afraid.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice find and great photos.


----------

